

European Critics Envision Google’s ‘Unbundling’ - ytNumbers
http://online.wsj.com/articles/european-critics-envision-googles-unbundling-1416614877

======
ChaoticGood
Technical challenges are for technical people to solve and not the EU. Last
time the EU attempted to solve a technical problem with legislation we all got
the mandatory cookie educational program.

